# Thor:Ragnarok soundtrack



## ranaprathap (Nov 5, 2017)

Just came back after watching Thor Ragnarok. Really enjoyed the movie. The soundtrack was awesome and it was blended quite nicely with the movie. There were lots of synth tracks in the score, and I found it to be refreshing. It was a nice change from orchestral braahms and ostinatos. 

Another interesting parallel I noticed is with the wonder woman movie.(spoilers) At the end of the movie when wonder woman undergoes a transformation and realizes her true power, we get the wonder woman theme. People have drawn parallels between the wonder woman theme and the Immigrant song of Led Zeppelin. In Thor Ragnarok, there is a part where Thor realizes his true power and fights off the enemies single handedly. At that time, we hear the original Immigrant song. It suddenly reminded me of that wonder woman theme - in music and in story. 

This also created a question in my mind - why don't we hear more synth based scores these days? I think similar sounding orchestral scores are becoming redundant these days.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 5, 2017)

I really, *REALLY* like the Ragnarok score. I haven't seen the movie yet, though. Your post now explains why the Thor theme isn't in the soundtrack except in one small place. That was a point of concern with me when listening to the score (since Marvel's themes do not carry through very strongly), but I am glad to hear that seems intentional and part of the plot.  I also really like the synth parts which add this retro 1980's video game feel to the orchestral score. I'm hoping that fits the movie plot nicely. This score is really the only score aside from Wonderwoman and Man of Steel that I have really enjoyed start-to-finish over the last several years.

*UPDATE:* Also! I meant to add that the entire Ragnarok Suite track is awesome, but there is a 10 second timpani/percussion moment at 5:00 in the track that is killer. Listen to the entire track though to feel the huge energy swing at that moment.


----------



## ranaprathap (Nov 5, 2017)

storyteller said:


> I also really like the synth parts which add this retro 1980's video game feel to the orchestral score. I'm hoping that fits the movie plot nicely.


The movie has a light hearted feel to it and the score fits in quite nicely. 

The original Thor theme from Patrick Doyle, Avengers: Age of ultron and Thor: The dark world theme from Brian Tyler, also makes its way into the film at places. I also read that they even have some theme from the incredible hulk series in the film, even though I am not familiar with that theme and I couldn't spot it in the movie.


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 10, 2017)

Just watched the film. To me, the cast was great. All in all perhaps 1000 visual fx programmers I guess (no joke).
The music made it sound like a 90s TV series, but one of the cheaper kind (in my opinion) and lessened the overall experience quite much. It made the fight scenes work like a parody film (which it overall quite was).
I read it is a huge box office and critical success and the music is praised, so certainly I am the only one who thinks like that.


----------



## danwool (Mar 20, 2019)

Anyone ever see any articles on the making of this soundtrack. I'd assume M Mothersbaugh has all the best synth gear. I'm curious what all he used. I'm hoping it's not just all Omnisphere! ...not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## sluggo (Mar 21, 2019)

danwool said:


> Anyone ever see any articles on the making of this soundtrack. I'd assume M Mothersbaugh has all the best synth gear. I'm curious what all he used. I'm hoping it's not just all Omnisphere! ...not that there's anything wrong with that



Sleep well...he's not just using soft-synths. 

http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2015/01/29/inside-the-awesome-synth-lair-of-mark-mothersbaugh/


----------



## danwool (Mar 22, 2019)

Thanks! Very cool. Now I have to listen to the Ragnorak soundtrack again to hear if "we smell sausage" is in there. What an amazing studio. Funny how he laments not being young enough to take advantage of all the new technology while surrounded by new (and like a million dollars of old) technology - this video is 4 years old and he's using a Raven for his DAW.

...however*,* while I *have* hardware synths, when there's a deadline to be met it's Omnisphere and softsynths all the way. I read in an interview recently (TapeOp?) that Gary Numan, who has tons of synths, mainly, happily uses Omnisphere.


----------

